# Clamoroso: Lewandowski verso la rottura col Bayern?



## juventino (19 Giugno 2017)

L'estate del 2017 rischia di essere una delle più movimentate della storia del calciomercato: l'agente di Robert Lewandowski, Mail Barthel, ha rilasciato al settimanale tedesco Kicker parole di fuoco: "Robert mi ha detto che non ha ricevuto l'appoggio necessario e che l'allenatore (Carlo Ancelotti, ndr) non lo ha convocato per l'ultima partita, quella che lo avrebbe potuto far diventare capocannoniere - afferma al magazine -. È deluso, non lo avevo mai visto così. Si aspettava il sostegno della squadra". 
In Germania si parla già di una possibile clamorosa rottura col Bayern.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Giugno 2017)

Perin
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Modric Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Lewandowski Ronaldo


----------



## Love (19 Giugno 2017)

vai miraaaa


----------



## Pit96 (19 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'estate del 2017 rischia di essere una delle più movimentate della storia del calciomercato: l'agente di Robert Lewandowski, Mail Barthel, ha rilasciato al settimanale tedesco Kicker parole di fuoco: "Robert mi ha detto che non ha ricevuto l'appoggio necessario e che l'allenatore (Carlo Ancelotti, ndr) non lo ha convocato per l'ultima partita, quella che lo avrebbe potuto far diventare capocannoniere - afferma al magazine -. È deluso, non lo avevo mai visto così. Si aspettava il sostegno della squadra".
> In Germania si parla già di una possibile clamorosa rottura col Bayern.



Impossibile per noi


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'estate del 2017 rischia di essere una delle più movimentate della storia del calciomercato: l'agente di Robert Lewandowski, Mail Barthel, ha rilasciato al settimanale tedesco Kicker parole di fuoco: "Robert mi ha detto che non ha ricevuto l'appoggio necessario e che l'allenatore (Carlo Ancelotti, ndr) non lo ha convocato per l'ultima partita, quella che lo avrebbe potuto far diventare capocannoniere - afferma al magazine -. È deluso, non lo avevo mai visto così. Si aspettava il sostegno della squadra".
> In Germania si parla già di una possibile clamorosa rottura col Bayern.



Mah, credo si possa ricucire, a differenza di CR7.


----------



## Black (19 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'estate del 2017 rischia di essere una delle più movimentate della storia del calciomercato: l'agente di Robert Lewandowski, Mail Barthel, ha rilasciato al settimanale tedesco Kicker parole di fuoco: "Robert mi ha detto che non ha ricevuto l'appoggio necessario e che l'allenatore (Carlo Ancelotti, ndr) non lo ha convocato per l'ultima partita, quella che lo avrebbe potuto far diventare capocannoniere - afferma al magazine -. È deluso, non lo avevo mai visto così. Si aspettava il sostegno della squadra".
> In Germania si parla già di una possibile clamorosa rottura col Bayern.



CR7 al Chelsea, Lewandoski al Real e D.Costa al Bayern


----------



## pennyhill (19 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'estate del 2017 rischia di essere una delle più movimentate della storia del calciomercato: l'agente di Robert Lewandowski, Mail Barthel, ha rilasciato al settimanale tedesco Kicker parole di fuoco: "Robert mi ha detto che non ha ricevuto l'appoggio necessario e che l'allenatore (Carlo Ancelotti, ndr) *non lo ha convocato per l'ultima partita, quella che lo avrebbe potuto far diventare capocannoniere* - afferma al magazine -. È deluso, non lo avevo mai visto così. Si aspettava il sostegno della squadra".
> In Germania si parla già di una possibile clamorosa rottura col Bayern.


----------



## antonio92 (19 Giugno 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Ma infatti sono fesserie, sta aprendo spiragli per il Real nel caso Ronaldo vada via


----------



## Euridice (19 Giugno 2017)

Appunto. Lewandowski secondo alcune voci sarà pure incazzato con i compagni che non lo hanno supportato adeguatamente (peccato che si sia anche mangiato un sacco di gol nelle ultime giornate di campionato) nella rincorsa al titolo di capocannoniere e magari con la società che non ha rinforzato adeguatamente la squadra per la Champions (anche se, dopo l'arbitro della partita di ritorno, le maggiori responsabilità per l'uscita del Bayern ai quarti di CL ricadono sulla sua assenza all'andata e pessima forma al ritorno) ma di sicuro non può prendersela con Ancelotti che lo ha sempre schierato (anche per mancanza di sostituti... chissà perchè nessun attaccante almeno di un certo livello ha voglia di andare al Bayern)... L'ultima partita poi l'ha giocata dall'inizio alla fine...

Il fatto è che Lewandowski il Real lo ha rifiutato più volte finora quindi mi sembra strano improvvisamente cambi idea al riguardo...


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'estate del 2017 rischia di essere una delle più movimentate della storia del calciomercato: l'agente di Robert Lewandowski, Mail Barthel, ha rilasciato al settimanale tedesco Kicker parole di fuoco: "Robert mi ha detto che non ha ricevuto l'appoggio necessario e che l'allenatore (Carlo Ancelotti, ndr) non lo ha convocato per l'ultima partita, quella che lo avrebbe potuto far diventare capocannoniere - afferma al magazine -. È deluso, non lo avevo mai visto così. Si aspettava il sostegno della squadra".
> In Germania si parla già di una possibile clamorosa rottura col Bayern.



CR7 -> PSG
Morata - > Manchester Utd
Lukaku -> Chelsea
Lewandowski e Mbappe -> Real Madrid
D. Costa -> Atletico Madrid (parcheggiato fino a gennaio)
Aubameyang -> Bayer Monaco
James -> Milan


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> CR7 -> PSG
> Morata - > Manchester Utd
> Lukaku -> Chelsea
> Lewandowski e Mbappe -> Real Madrid
> ...



E Belotti? 

comunque Criscitiello già due settimane fa disse che sarebbe stata l'annata di mercato più clamorosa degli ultimi 10 anni, lì per lì pensai che fosse la solita panzana (al massimo poteva essere "clamorosa" solo per noi milanisti reduci da anni di cessi gallianici) e invece i fatti gli stanno clamorosamente dando ragione.


----------



## Konrad (20 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> E Belotti?
> 
> comunque Criscitiello già due settimane fa disse che sarebbe stata l'annata di mercato più clamorosa degli ultimi 10 anni, lì per lì pensai che fosse la solita panzana (al massimo poteva essere "clamorosa" solo per noi milanisti reduci da anni di cessi gallianici) e invece i fatti gli stanno clamorosamente dando ragione.



Ma come? Non lo sai?
Belotti è già nostro...


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> E Belotti?
> 
> comunque Criscitiello già due settimane fa disse che sarebbe stata l'annata di mercato più clamorosa degli ultimi 10 anni, lì per lì pensai che fosse la solita panzana (al massimo poteva essere "clamorosa" solo per noi milanisti reduci da anni di cessi gallianici) e invece i fatti gli stanno clamorosamente dando ragione.



Fino ad ora non si è mosso nessuno


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> ...-> PSG
> Morata e CR7 - > Manchester Utd
> Lukaku -> Chelsea
> Lewandowski e Mbappe -> Real Madrid
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2017)

Il domino inizierà gli ultimi giorni di mercato ......


----------



## Aalpacaaa (20 Giugno 2017)

Stia lontano da Milano, sono ancora arrabbiato con lui per una prestazione indegna che ha fatto nei gironi di Champions con il Bayern. Persi un sacco di soldi con le schedine 

Scherzo ovviamente, magari prenderlo un giocatore del genere.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora non si è mosso nessuno



Si muoveranno tutti, alla fine


----------



## sballotello (20 Giugno 2017)

se vuole , volentieri


----------



## Gas (20 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> comunque Criscitiello già due settimane fa disse che sarebbe stata l'annata di mercato più clamorosa degli ultimi 10 anni, lì per lì pensai che fosse la solita panzana (al massimo poteva essere "clamorosa" solo per noi milanisti reduci da anni di cessi gallianici) e invece i fatti gli stanno clamorosamente dando ragione.




Anche la stampa bitannica sostiene che questo sarà il mercato più clamoroso di sempre.


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'estate del 2017 rischia di essere una delle più movimentate della storia del calciomercato: l'agente di Robert Lewandowski, Mail Barthel, ha rilasciato al settimanale tedesco Kicker parole di fuoco: "Robert mi ha detto che non ha ricevuto l'appoggio necessario e che l'allenatore (Carlo Ancelotti, ndr) non lo ha convocato per l'ultima partita, quella che lo avrebbe potuto far diventare capocannoniere - afferma al magazine -. È deluso, non lo avevo mai visto così. Si aspettava il sostegno della squadra".
> In Germania si parla già di una possibile clamorosa rottura col Bayern.



Ma non stavamo cercando un attaccante?


----------



## Euridice (20 Giugno 2017)

Lewandovski da Monaco non si muove: sta bene lì, l'incazzatura sua per aver perso il titolo di capocannoniere all'ultima giornata gli è passata (la dichiarazione di lewandovski di una decina di giorni fa era più o meno: mi sono arrabbiato per non aver vinto il titolo di capocannoniere, e sono convinto che i miei compagni avrebbero potuto aiutarmi di più ma mi è passata) e questo è solo il suo agente che è uno parla veramente troppo... 
Non credo che al Bayern abbiano reagito in alcun modo a queste dichiarazioni...


----------



## PheelMD (21 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=923]MarcoFassone[/MENTION]


----------

